
Hiring in a Startup – The Hard Truth - guyshachar
https://medium.com/swlh/making-the-first-hires-in-a-startup-the-hard-truth-fa7dbf37160f
======
ToJans
Imagine you are a one percenter: your network will be very large, so why would
you take the risk of engaging with someone you don't know, if you have plenty
of other one percenters in your network who might have a proven track record?

